# applying for USA visit visa



## Maham_dubai (Feb 10, 2010)

we are applying for US visit visa. we have to mention point of contact in US but we don't have any relative in US. I was thinking to book any hotel & will mention in the application.
Is there any website to book a hotel. any good, safe & reasonable hotels for family. thanks in advance.


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi,
You can check on Booking.com: 105000+ hotels worldwide. Book your hotel now!
where you can choose the hotel as convenient for you.
Wishing you good luck for the visa and you planned vacation to US


----------



## Maham_dubai (Feb 10, 2010)

Bon Bon said:


> Hi,
> You can check on Booking.com: 105000+ hotels worldwide. Book your hotel now!
> where you can choose the hotel as convenient for you.
> Wishing you good luck for the visa and you planned vacation to US


thabks Bon Bon


----------



## Maham_dubai (Feb 10, 2010)

2ndly we dont know the cities near niagra falls. can you lemm know. we wanna visit Niagra fall also.


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

The USA is notorious for being the most stringent in giving out of any kind of visas especially visit visas. I am Indian and I applied from the UK in Feb last year for a visit visa and was rejected in about 2 mins. However I applied from Abu Dhabi in April and got given a 10 yr multiple entry visit visa this time. The things that worked in my favour were my salary certificate, my tenancy agreement and a letter from my employer. I also showed them my dad’s bank statements and dad’s salary statement which helped. U need to be able to showed that ur employed over here, paying/own accommodation and that you will be able to provide for urself and ur family. 

Can I just check, are u applying from the UAE or the UK as it could be very different depending on that..


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Maham_dubai said:


> 2ndly we dont know the cities near niagra falls. can you lemm know. we wanna visit Niagra fall also.


Hi,

I usually go to hotels.com | Hotel Bookings & Reservations Hotel Offers & Discounts Cheap Hotels Rates Lowest Hotel Rates Guaranteed! and then after finding a deal I go directly to the hotel website where you can find a better deal.

If you hold an american or canadian credit card you can try priceline.com which is perfect because you can name your price and get awesome deals.

Just one thing. If you are planning to visit Niagara remember that there is the Canadian Side as well. If you folks are up to it grab the US visa and then go to the Canadian embassy they will grant you a visa if you explain... in this case you might want the multiple entry visa.

Depending the whereabouts in NY you folks plan to stay you can visit in one shot different US/ Canadian cities close to the border...

Have fun!


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

I think you'd be better off posting this in the American Expats section, considering there are probably tons of non-Americans that use that thread which might have gone through this process before. I can tell you I am American and I dont have a clue as to what you need / might need to get a visit visa... I could be wrong, but I would also try posting in there... 

Good luck!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

From what the OP has said, I believe he already has visited the embassy and has the form to fill out. If you have just the address of the hotel then you should be fine. UAE nationals seem to not have much of an issue getting visit visas into the usa. Everyone of the emiratis I meet has been to the usa it seems. Unfortunatly, it is not as easy for some country passport holders to enter the usa but it in most often that country members past reputation that is the issue, as it is for alot of other countries.


----------



## Maham_dubai (Feb 10, 2010)

newbie913 said:


> The USA is notorious for being the most stringent in giving out of any kind of visas especially visit visas. I am Indian and I applied from the UK in Feb last year for a visit visa and was rejected in about 2 mins. However I applied from Abu Dhabi in April and got given a 10 yr multiple entry visit visa this time. The things that worked in my favour were my salary certificate, my tenancy agreement and a letter from my employer. I also showed them my dad’s bank statements and dad’s salary statement which helped. U need to be able to showed that ur employed over here, paying/own accommodation and that you will be able to provide for urself and ur family.
> 
> Can I just check, are u applying from the UAE or the UK as it could be very different depending on that..


Hi, thanks for info. I m applying from Dubai. can you explain what type of employer letter it was? (means salary certificate, your contract or something else.)


----------



## Maham_dubai (Feb 10, 2010)

Just one thing. If you are planning to visit Niagara remember that there is the Canadian Side as well. If you folks are up to it grab the US visa and then go to the Canadian embassy they will grant you a visa if you explain... in this case you might want the multiple entry visa.

...

Have fun![/QUOTE]

we have to apply from here in dubai 4 canadian visa or in America later on.


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

its best to book directly with the hotel company such as if you will stay in a holiday inn just go to their website and book, plus there will be no 3rd party agent fees that the websites charge such as hotels.com orbitz.com etc etc .. secondly if you visiting Niagara Falls then keep in mind that there is 2 cities named Niagara Falls one in Canada and other in New York USA, if you only get the US visa you will only be able to stay in USA side, the closest big city there is Buffalo, NY they have airport there as well, it is about a 1 hour drive from Buffalo to Niagara Falls, my recommendation would be try to get Canadian visa also because if your visiting Niagara falls then all the fun is on the Canadian side you will have a nice time there, best hotel i recommended in Canadian side is Hilton  anyways have a good trip and enjoy, if you need more info let me know


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Thread moved as not relevant to Dubai or UAE...
-


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Maham_dubai said:


> we are applying for US visit visa. we have to mention point of contact in US but we don't have any relative in US. I was thinking to book any hotel & will mention in the application.
> Is there any website to book a hotel. any good, safe & reasonable hotels for family. thanks in advance.


Just look up the airport Marriott where you'll be landing and throw that address in. You can change your mind when you arrive.


----------



## Maham_dubai (Feb 10, 2010)

Hash4272 said:


> its best to book directly with the hotel company such as if you will stay in a holiday inn just go to their website and book, plus there will be no 3rd party agent fees that the websites charge such as hotels.com orbitz.com etc etc .. secondly if you visiting Niagara Falls then keep in mind that there is 2 cities named Niagara Falls one in Canada and other in New York USA, if you only get the US visa you will only be able to stay in USA side, the closest big city there is Buffalo, NY they have airport there as well, it is about a 1 hour drive from Buffalo to Niagara Falls, my recommendation would be try to get Canadian visa also because if your visiting Niagara falls then all the fun is on the Canadian side you will have a nice time there, best hotel i recommended in Canadian side is Hilton  anyways have a good trip and enjoy, if you need more info let me know


thanks Dear. I have submitted the application online but appointment schedule shows the dates till january (all are fully booked) 
I'll try to get canadian visa also.


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

Maham_dubai said:


> Hi, thanks for info. I m applying from Dubai. can you explain what type of employer letter it was? (means salary certificate, your contract or something else.)


A letter on ur company’s letterhead stating when u started work, ur details and also your salary.


----------



## Maham_dubai (Feb 10, 2010)

If I am not wrong, we have to pay the fee for kids as well that is $140?


----------

